# Kerr & Economy jars



## OldBottleDigger (Jul 22, 2012)

Found more jars when cleaning a cupboard in the garage.
 Kerr "Self Sealing" trade mark reg in banner under that. Patented Mason


----------



## OldBottleDigger (Jul 22, 2012)

Kerr Quart Bottom reads Kerr Glass MfC CO Sand Springs OK. Pat Aug 31 1915 B3


----------



## OldBottleDigger (Jul 22, 2012)

Have two of these Economy jars. Both say Kerr Glass MFC CO Portland, Ore. on the bottom. One says Patented though the middle of the bottom, and the banner under Economy only has two lines. Embossing is faint on that one.


----------



## OldBottleDigger (Jul 22, 2012)

Forgot to say the first one is a half gallon jar.


----------

